# People with Plasma or LCD tv's near wood burner??



## trailblaze (Dec 24, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has any knowledge on owning a plasma or lcd in the same room as the wood burner with temps in that room in the low 80's to 90's at times all winter long?

i've read that if the ambient temp is over 90 degrees then it's too hot for them to run for "long" periods of time.  well what do they consider long? Appearantly it just shortens the life span of the unit.  Which is what? 20 yrs normal life span droppign down to 10 yrs? 


whats your thoughts?


----------



## Soadrocks (Dec 24, 2009)

Hello,

I have a 50" Samsung Plasma mounted on the wall approximately 5 feet from my Jotul F 400 Castine. We're not concerned, I do not think it's a problem. This Plasma is pretty efficient and does not get warm like previous  models. I don't think it'll have any ill effects on the television's life span. I think it's a perfect combination....Sitting on the sofa watch HD and a beautiful fire, what else could you want?


----------



## Stevebass4 (Dec 24, 2009)

heat kills electronics 

big plasma is in the tv room and small lcd is in the bed room


----------



## CarbonNeutral (Dec 24, 2009)

Plenty of threads - a search will bring them up..


----------



## Rockey (Dec 24, 2009)

Stevebass4 said:
			
		

> heat kills electronics



Absolutely correct. The wattage rating of electronic components are dependant upon their ability to dissipate heat. As the ability to disiipate heat decreases so to does its life expectancy. I believe it is a logarithmic relationship, possibly exponential.


----------



## SlyFerret (Dec 24, 2009)

90 degrees is still well within the ambient temperature operating range of TV's.  This range should be printed in the technical specifications of your manual.

My LCD is about 5 feet from my stove in the living room.  For the first few days I kept an eye on the temperature of the TV, putting my hand on it in various places to check to make sure it wasn't getting to warm.  The TV really doesn't get that hot.

-SF


----------



## begreen (Dec 24, 2009)

I know of a few people that use their plasma tvs for room heaters.


----------



## mellow (Dec 24, 2009)

I have had an LCD flatscreen over my insert for the past 2 years with no issues.  The heat from the inserts is pushed out into the room not up.


----------



## SlyFerret (Dec 24, 2009)

I would just like to add, in order to set your expectations, that the days of TV's lasting 20 years are over.

The industry seems to be very successfully pushing TV's into the same type of upgrade cycle (although, maybe slightly slower) as PC's.  If you're lucky, you'll get probably 5-7 years out of a TV.  Getting 10 years out of one will be nearly unheard of.

-SF


----------



## Adabiviak (Dec 26, 2009)

...should only be a problem if you seriously roast your home? I have a flat panel* in the same room as the fireplace, maybe twelve feet away, but I don't let the house get hotter than maybe 80 degrees with the stove. It's hotter than that in the summer, and the display is fine. 


*Apple HD Cinema 23". Your mileage may vary.


----------



## myzamboni (Dec 26, 2009)

52" Sony LCD is about 5 feet from the stove.  I did NOT mount it on the wall as I figured as much air movement around the unit would be beneficial.


----------



## grommal (Dec 26, 2009)

SlyFerret said:
			
		

> *90 degrees is still well within the ambient temperature operating range of TV's. * This range should be printed in the technical specifications of your manual.
> 
> My LCD is about 5 feet from my stove in the living room.  For the first few days I kept an eye on the temperature of the TV, putting my hand on it in various places to check to make sure it wasn't getting to warm.  The TV really doesn't get that hot.
> 
> -SF


Indeed.  If 90 were too hot, they'd require you to have air conditioning in the summer in much of the USA, or void the warranty.  I have an LCD TV in the same room as the Oslo.  I figure it has the same ambient temperature conditions in mid-winter as I'd have in mid-summer without A/C.  Since I do have A/C, then it only sees this high ambient service when it's coldest outside!  Kind of ironic.


----------



## ckdeuce (Dec 26, 2009)

13 years in management with Sony Electronics......  It will shorten the life dramatically.  It does not matter what type of tv or brand.  Like others have said, electronics do not like heat, which is why they have heat-sinks and fans.


----------



## basswidow (Dec 27, 2009)

If you want to cook your Plasma - go right ahead.  Not sure what you paid for it - but mine didn't last 2 years before the heat killed the gases in the screen.  That money is gone forever.

I will never own another plasma TV.  Going LCD next.  My projection wide screen has stood the test of time.

Plasma's give off a ton of heat and are more heat sensitive then other electronics.  

Woodstove and Plasma =  cooked TV for sure.  Kiss it goodbye in a short time.


----------



## pelletizer (Dec 27, 2009)

Is there a small cooling fan for these TV's that could be added? would make sense in a hot dry room.


----------



## burntime (Dec 27, 2009)

Mine is over the fireplace.  Large mantel to deflect heat.  The ceiling fan is going all the time.  I put a thermometer by it and it never got over 93.  I think the ash dust would be more of a problem...  I am not worried as others have said...its not overly warm...


----------



## argus66 (Dec 27, 2009)

i have 47 inch lcd 10 ft from stove all is fine these days by the time i need a new one it will only cost $50 to $100 to replace. seems every time i go to best buy or somewhere tvs get cheeper and cheeper. i dont really let house get over 80 house gets to that in summer. i wouldn't sweet it. plasma really only last about 2 yrs anyhow don't believe what they tell u in the store. plasma also run hotter to begin with stick with lcd.


----------



## cycloxer (Dec 27, 2009)

How do you define the word 'near'? That is the key. Also, are you talking about having the plasma to the side of your stove or above it or facing it? That makes a big difference. As other posters have stated, heat will shorten its lifespan. I'd also be concerned about direct radiation frying the screen. You have to remember that these are now just big garbage screens pumped out en-masse in Korea and China. They'll be happy to sell you a new one in a few years.

80 or 90 in your stove room? For real? When I hit the mid 70's I feel like I am going to pass out.

I have a 54" plasma on my 'to do' list for the living room, but I am maybe 5-6 feet away and parallel to the stove which is mostly protected by my hearth. I'm not too concerned. 

I would put a thermo where you plan to have the tv and see what kind of temps you see. Also, check the line of sight to see if you are going to get any direct radiation off of the stove.


----------



## grommal (Dec 27, 2009)

burntime said:
			
		

> Mine is over the fireplace.  Large mantel to deflect heat.  The ceiling fan is going all the time.  I put a thermometer by it and it never got over 93.  I think the ash dust would be more of a problem...  I am not worried as others have said...its not overly warm...


The dust can indeed be an issue, especially depending on the stove design and operating practices.  We used to get a fair amount of very fine dust in the room with our old stove, which was a top loader.  Now that we switched to a side loading stove this year, we've noticed a dramatic reduction in the dust in that room.


----------



## WoodMann (Dec 27, 2009)

Hmmm- dust is certianly a concern here, especially when dumping hot ash into the bucket.As far as distance is concerned I'm pretty comfortable with what I've cobbled up. I figure if things get too hot I can place a peice of sheetrock at the side of the TV to sheild it from the stove heat...............


----------



## brokeburner (Dec 27, 2009)

Man bro you got enough wires for a concert


----------



## WoodMann (Dec 27, 2009)

A work in progress. The last cabinet/desk I had there was too wide so I had to place the subwoofer in another spot in the room but apparently I'll be able to bring it back in the area of the TV no that this new table is narrower. Like I say- it's a work in progress..............


----------



## oilstinks (Dec 28, 2009)

Ive heard this stuff about hot plasmas for  while now. Maye the old ones got hot  but i just bought a 42 1080 panisonic plasma with the new neo panel. The tv is not even warm to the touch and uses less power than my old cathode ray (tube) tv. New tvs plasma and lcd have come a long way. My tvs have always been about 6ft away. edit my neo panel claims 100000 hrs life thats almost 11.5 years and i set mine at half contrast and not a bright as it goes except maybe for a rented movie then i set it back.


----------



## Soadrocks (Dec 28, 2009)

Here is our setup!

No problems so far!


----------



## jotul8e2 (Dec 28, 2009)

I have a 42" Toshiba LCD on a table less than 60" from my Jotul Oslo.  I had it closer but it occasionally shut down - themal circuit breaker I suppose.  The temperature at the closest point to the stove probably never gets above 80 deg. F, and is usually more like 75.  This is due to the path of the thermal currents created by the stove and, I suppose, the tv itself.

Mark


----------



## cycloxer (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm putting in the same Panny 54" plasma with the Neo panel. The edge of my screen will be maybe 4-5 feet from the edge of my stove, but I am not too worried about it. If the screen was directly facing the stove at that distance I would be a bit more concerned. I'd also be concerned with a panel above the hearth as the natural convection currents go right up there.

I agree that there is a big difference with a Plasma or LED TV made today versus one from say 5 years ago. The technology is changing rapidly. They are practically giving away the LCD's now. Name your price and size and you can find a decent one.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm a year plus with my Panasonic plasma with zero issues so far . . . it's about 6-7 feet from the stove and is off to the side so it doesn't "catch" much of the radiational heat coming off the front.


----------



## trailblaze (Dec 30, 2009)

wow thanks for all the replies. 


i bought a 55" LCD (sony bravia) instead of the plasma.


it's off the to side of the stove by about 4-5 feet.  


time will tell if heat will take from the life of this tv.  one thing i'm now doing more is turning it off when i leave the room.  no sense in letting it get hot with no one watching it.  just sitting there off the heat should have no effects on it.


----------



## cycloxer (Dec 30, 2009)

Off to the side is the best setup as you minimize the direct radiation to the screen. Just don't bake out your living room to 80 degrees.


----------



## trailblaze (Dec 30, 2009)

it's always hotter in my stove room.  usually in the 80's... which keeps the rest of the house around 70.   i don't have the best lay out for a wood stove... but i'm saving over 600 gallons of oil a yr.


----------



## cycloxer (Dec 30, 2009)

Well I guess you just roll with it now and see what happens, lol!


----------



## Soadrocks (Dec 31, 2009)

Olaf,

What does "Runnin EUR style" mean in reference to your Castine??? Just curious.


----------



## cycloxer (Dec 31, 2009)

The Castine comes with two primary airflow plates - a USA plate and a EUR plate for Europe. The Europe plate allows you to run twice as much primary air. A few of us are running it as you can really turn the stove into a blast furnace if you so desire.


----------



## Soadrocks (Dec 31, 2009)

Olaf,

Thanks...I found an older thread that you explained in good detail with pics. Where does one buy the EUR plate? I got my Castine and the dealer never gave me this, but I'm guessing they're not allowed to give it to me since it's not EPA certified?!? I'd love to blast this bad boy, nothing on ebay or google. Possible to purchase from Jotul directly?


----------



## cycloxer (Dec 31, 2009)

Hummm, I am sure you can get one from your dealer, prob for free. I wouldn't be surprised if they have a box of them in back as Jotul ships their stoves with both plates. It is not anything magical, it simply lets roughly 2X as much air into the firebox. So you can still control the primary air just as well. You just have to be a little more careful with your settings. They both fully close off primary air when they are fully closed. It will really help you burn down the coals towards the end of the burn if you are willing to go over to the stove and increase the air setting.


----------



## TreePapa (Dec 31, 2009)

With them pretty Jotuls to watch, who needs a TV?

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------



## Soadrocks (Dec 31, 2009)

Our dealer here throws them out (Inspection Cover EU), but he says I can have the one on the floor. Will make the pilgrimage up there soon.


----------



## cycloxer (Jan 1, 2010)

Throw it in and let us know what you think. I am a big pyro and a like a hot firebox so I am probably not the best person to ask.  :coolgrin: Okay seriously, it has only advantages and no downsides. It does everything the USA cover does and then some.


----------

